
I'm in like with you invites - Sam_Odio

======
Sam_Odio
I have three... Just post your email address & I'll invite you.

Only catch is that once you get an account, you have to put your invites here
as well.

~~~
curio
joshfraz AT gmail DOT com :) thanks!

------
brett
I've got an account now. Where do I go to invite more people? Do I have to
earn invites?

------
danw
I have 3 or so invites left too, if anyone wants some just let me know

~~~
me_jobs_r_u_woz
me.jobs.r.u.woz at gee male dott comm

~~~
me_jobs_r_u_woz
sorry danw, i mistyped earlier with th eunderscores. it's me.jobs.r.u.woz at
gee male dott comm

~~~
me_jobs_r_u_woz
Yikes..sorry, didn't realize that you guys were talking about that site! Not
my thing. Thx.

------
Prrometheus
Jacob dxt lyles a t gee male dxt cxn

replace x with o, and n with m

Thanks!

------
kashif
How abt sending one (just one) invite to me at kashif.razzaqui (at) gmail

------
blader
bladerDOGMA at gmail please! (remove the Kevin Smith movie)

~~~
Sam_Odio
Ha, I have no idea who Kevin Smith is. I think I was able to figure it out,
though...

Remember to invite others on here!

~~~
blader
Thanks. It looks pretty sweet. I'll start an invite thread as soon as I have
some invites. I have to wait to get any right?

------
wotandonato
If anyone has an extra: wotandonato-at-gmail.com Please!

------
natrius
niran at niran dot org

Let's hope there are still some invites floating around here.

------
nickb
invite me plz. thx in advance! :)

nicholas.s.barnes attttt gmail.com

------
relix
davidLAMP at seenly dott commm (remove the all-uppercase word)

Thanks!

------
nandan
nandan.naik att gee malee dott comm, please.

------
statikpulse
yan.sarazin [at] gmail [dot] com

Thanks

------
jey
jeykottalam, gmail

Thanks in advance.

------
bob
tj.mcconnell AT gmail DOT com

Thanks!

------
donedo
send invite to rkmr.em@gmail.com

~~~
ias
igorsyl@gmail.com

------
yaacovtp
i'm there! yaacovtp at yahoo com

~~~
Sam_Odio
Invite sent.

~~~
yaacovtp
They have the social games down pretty well. I'm sure more are coming which
should lead to plenty of time spent on the site/mobile per user.

Waiting for my invites and I'll give them out here.

------
udai
udai00 (at) gmail.com thanks.

------
gholkr
rohun.gholkar at gmail dot com

------
aantix
jim ( a t ) runfatboy.net

------
jmak
jmak at sbcglobal dot net

------
timg
timg.is.here at gmail.com

